# I need more stuff!! My collection...



## browneyedbaby (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok this is it... minus a few lipglasses that are in handbags! Looking to expand my collection this year!

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2042/...266b66.jpg?v=0

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2392/...6da89c.jpg?v=0


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 11, 2008)

you got a nice collection there


----------



## Hilly (Jan 11, 2008)

nice stuff!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 11, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## n_c (Jan 11, 2008)

That's a very nice collection!


----------



## nunu (Jan 11, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## Mandaz_Diamondz (Jan 11, 2008)

Great stash!


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 11, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome collection!!  BTW, what MSFs are those?  They look really pretty!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

The back 2 msfs are Porcelain Pink (left) and Petticoat (right). The front 2 are Pleasureflush (left) and Shimpagne (right).


----------

